# 1963 Seamaster



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

Here's a quick pic of my 1963 Seamaster. I was thinking of trading it in towards a newer watch but I'm getting attached to it. It's a Cal 562 and runs very nicely.


----------



## VintageWatchItaly (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice and it can be used in every situation, keep it for you!


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

thats a good example of a classic watch by a top maker,dont sell it.if you do you will regret it and at a later date ,you will have to buy another one.so keep it and enjoy it.i follow my own advice thats how a have ended up with 70 plus watches.......................


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice seamaster mine from the 60,s says high and yep I wouldn't if I was you



But on the other hand what are you hopping to move onto


----------



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

I came very close to trading it in against a Seamaster Pro co-axial just before Christmas. I always allow a couple of days to think things over when making big financial decisions, and during that time the co-axial sold to someone else. I'm not complaining though, the '63 is a lovely watch. I'll sell off a couple of guitars to fund an additional newer Omega.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Keep it, here`s mine...

*Omega Seamaster cal.562 24 Jewels 1961.*



IMO a timeless classic, compare it to this current Longines of similar design...

*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels*



B)


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

A quick question as we are on date of the watches how do you date them ? As I am guessing mine is 1967 but don't know how to tell


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> A quick question as we are on date of the watches how do you date them ? As I am guessing mine is 1967 but don't know how to tell


You date them by the serial number on the watch movement , the design of yours looks more 70s than 60s to me Andy but the serial will soon confirm .

see link which is the top of this page incidently

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=50202


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

andyclient said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > A quick question as we are on date of the watches how do you date them ? As I am guessing mine is 1967 but don't know how to tell
> ...


Cheers buddy defo 1967 happy days


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine is a Seamaster Cosmic - what are the mechanical differences - if any, or was it a marketing ploy?

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

dobra said:


> Mine is a Seamaster Cosmic - what are the mechanical differences - if any, or was it a marketing ploy?
> 
> Mike


I believe the Cosmic was just the case design being a front loader without a removable back and that the only mechanical difference therefore would be a 2 piece stem , but that is only guesswork i'm afraid


----------

